# Any sigma 100-300mm f4.5 MF UC info?



## MxG (May 27, 2013)

I got the lens for $40 on ebay. But I cant find any info about it. 

Does any one owen this lens? Im also wondering if it will work well with my nikon d5200?

Any help appreciated!!!

Ps new at photography.


----------



## EDL (May 27, 2013)

Did a quick google and found this: Sigma 100-300mm f/4.5-6.7 UC Reviews

Not heavy on the lab statistics or tests, but this is an old lens.


----------



## goodguy (May 27, 2013)

There is more info on it

Sigma 100-300mm F4.5-6.7 DL Lens Reviews - Sigma Lenses - Pentax Lens Review Database


----------



## MxG (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the links guys! It seems like its a good lens for the price.

Will I have to do anything special to use it on my d5200?


----------

